# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Что это Русском язык "equivalent" для англиски слово "Wow!"?

## ShefBoiRD

Что это Русском язык "equivalent" для англиски слово "Wow!"? 
This is such a wonderful site! I stumbled upon it, and "WOW!". Particularly; Most Common Russian Words - Top 1000 Russian words  
In the first 50 words (many/most of which I already 'know'), I've learned I've always been mispronouncing them. One example, "ещё", I have always pronounced it as "esh-eh". I never realized there was a yo in it (ё). It can be a challenge to learn when the umlaut in yo is not normally written. My girlfriend has told me it is because a person knows it is ё, just to see it in a word. True perhaps, but not if one is only a beginner, as I am!  ::   
Хорошо, я счастлива я здесь, потому нужно много более учится и мой девочка не знает англиски язык.   
Well, I am happy to be here, because I have much to learn and my girlfriend speaks no english. 
Yes I know my Russian is very badly  ::  and I only typed it here to illustrate мой плохо Русском язык. I love Russian language, and am always very impatient to learn it sooner!

----------


## it-ogo

> Что это Русском язык "equivalent" для англиски слово "Wow!"?

 Most often is "Ого!" but it can depend on context.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Welcome, *ShefBoiRD*!  ::    

> Что это Русском язык "equivalent" для англиски слово "Wow!"?
> 			
> 		  Most often is "Ого!" but it can depend on context.

 There's also "Ух ты!" as an exclamation of excitement, surprise or admiration, but it's more rare now, after "Wow" made an apearance in our speech. 
Soviet cartoon titled "Ух ты, говорящая рыба!" (Wow, Speaking Fish!)

----------


## Surendil

Russian equivalents to "Wow!", in addition to "Ого!" and "Ух ты!" mentioned above are "Ё", "Ё-моё" and, certainly, a number of euphemisms like "Ёшкин кот", "Ёкарный бабай" and many others  ::  Besides, some people still use "Вау!" pronouncement.

----------


## qza

Афигеть or офигеть  :: , or oxy... ну да ладно...

----------


## Alex_PK

Popular video about "David Blaine" in russian sounds:
"В рот мне ноги, да это же Дэвид Блейн"
"Стрелять колотить"
"Копать потеть" 
very popular in blogs forums etc "Хуяссе О_о"

----------


## Surendil

Да-а, укороченное "в рот мне ноги" мне встречалось очень часто ^^

----------


## qza

Ноги, стрелять, копать и т.п. - я думаю только русскому будет понятно что они заменяют  :: .

----------


## Surendil

Ого, как же я раньше-то об этом не подумал!  ::

----------


## ShefBoiRD

Думаю я должен скажи это "ah-voh" или "oh-voh" - возможно, я скучаю один или два, не знаю как могу сказал - я никогда знаю когда должен говорить  "ah" или "oh"  ::  - спасибо болшое -

----------


## ShefBoiRD

извините, "не знаю как могу сказал " - "can have told?"!??  ::  I meant to say, "I don't know how I can say it". ::: :: ))))

----------


## ShefBoiRD

My first thought seems correct, Ого="ah-VOH", да?

----------


## qza

*ShefBoiRD* 
Oh My God! w/o "My" and "d"  ::

----------


## qza

Хорошо (or итак), я счастлив (or рад) *быть* здесь, потому *что* нужно (or я должен, or мне надо) много учит*ь*ся и мо*я* девочка не знает англи*й*ски*й* язык (or не говорит по английски).  
Well, I am happy to be here, because I have much to learn and my girlfriend speaks no english.

----------


## qza

Что в *р*усском языке эквивалент (or является эквивалент*ом*) англи*й*ск*ого* слов*а* "Wow!"?

----------


## Dimitrio

Русские свободно понимают английское wow [вау]  :: . 
Русский язык более эмоционален, чем английский, в качестве эквивалента wow можно употреблять: "ого", "ух ты", "ничего себе", "здорово", "круто", "ах", etc. Выбор междометия зависит от контекста беседы.
Я советую вам использовать wow в разговоре.

----------


## Gottimhimmel

Could i ask for someone to upload please a recording of this ого! How do you pronounce the г in this instance?

----------


## iCake

> Could i ask for someone to upload please a recording of this ого! How do you pronounce the г in this instance?

 HERE

----------


## Valda

Can be pronounced "o-ho" or "o-go"... "o-go" is kinda popular.

----------


## Kuchukov

> Can be pronounced "o-ho" or "o-go"... "o-go" is kinda popular.

 not quite. "o-go" is right. "o-ho" is hamlet dialect and it is mark of bad education

----------


## jazzy_cat

Bad education LOL 
You know, Russia is not just Moscow, not to mention that in a number of former Soviet republics Russian is spoken as well. So to me it's more about regional dialects than actual education.
According to this point, we'll have to say that all Americans, Australians or Canadians are just badly educated, simply because they pronounce some words differently than Londoners do.

----------

